# Free standing canopy reviews / advice.



## RealDcoy (Jan 17, 2000)

Howdy all-

Here is the deal.... I have a 20' Bennington Pontoon that I have on a Lake Shore Products narrow cantilever lift. We stripped the pontoon bare and redid from the decking on up. After all the effort, I want to add a canopy for the lift.

I have heard that the LSP solution is kind of a bear to get all the poles aligned and anchored. http://www.lakeshoreproducts.com/pages/freestandingCanopy.html

The Sunchaser canopy product has an adapter option that is basically 4 giant "L" brackets that you clamp on to the bottom rails of the lift... sound like alignment concerns and makes the install of the install to the lake an extra chore? I am also unsure of the product, using Velcro, and the lighter fabric.

The other product I have been looking at is a Hewitt Free Standing canopy.









While there is a similar version, called a "narrow pontoon lift canopy", also ....it is made to be directly attached kind of like the Sunchaser, but it presents more solid.









I think what I want is the first version....the free standing canopy. I'll put that in the lake, and then pull the other canopy through.... and I thought I was committed to that.

The thing is, without getter my into it here, the process of actually getting one in the middle of the Upper Peninsula has been a comedy of errors for a MONTH! Since I just confirmed today that the order is not in the pipeline, I now can reconsider if warranted.

Any opinions on the three options above from anyone that has one? 

Ok, GO!!! 

( and thanks in advance!)


----------

